# In need of some custom lathe work.



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (May 1, 2011)

I don't own a lathe or have access to one. I would like to modify an older Arc LS. The piece i need is a simple one for anybody that has a lathe that can thread. What I'm after is a disc shaped affair out of copper or brass. OD=.800 x .250" thick. The OD needs to be threaded to 20 TPI. The disc has to thread nicely into the head of an Arc LS.

Anybody interested in helping me out please send me a PM.

thanks,

zwf


----------

